# JFK’s hearse going on the auction block



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

For someone who wants a hearse with a history.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/45723844/ns/business-autos/#.TvCmJHrA2Hc


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This brings back memories of the day he was shot. I was in grade school and we were all called back to our classrooms from recess to observe a moment of silence.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I was home watching tv when it happened and was announced. Sad


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'll be watching it. 

The last "Kennedy hearse" that Barrett-Jackson sold was a fake and it caused an uproar in the professional car community. Now it's located in Colorado.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Barrett-Jackson 2012: 1964 Cadillac JFK Hearse garners final bid of $160,000 ($176,000.00 after fees)


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

First Bonnie and Clyde's guns go to the auction block here in Kansas City, now this! Sweet, I LOVE history


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

MapThePlanet said:


> First Bonnie and Clyde's guns go to the auction block here in Kansas City, now this! Sweet, I LOVE history


I saw the piece about Bonnie & Clyde's guns. That was an interesting story.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hauntiholik said:


> Barrett-Jackson 2012: 1964 Cadillac JFK Hearse garners final bid of $160,000 ($176,000.00 after fees)


I guess my bid came up a little short. :googly:


----------

